

#claimchowder: "Closed Apple headed for trouble": Netgear CEO - matthewsinclair
http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/closed-apple-headed-for-trouble-as-jobss-ego-bites-netgear-ceo-20110131-1aap8.html

======
sharescribe
"Ultimately a closed system just can't go that far."

